# Laptops conk off if wallpaper depicting Akhilesh and Mulayam changed



## Hrishi (Mar 15, 2013)

This is kinda funny and hilarious but at the same time disgusting as well.
Its related to Mr. Akhilesh Yadav recent effort of distributing laptops among kids.



> LUCKNOW: It is not so easy to change the wallpaper of the laptops UP chief minister Akhilesh Yadav distributed. The wallpaper depicting Akhilesh and his father Mulayam Singh Yadav, if changed, may lead to crashing of the entire system.
> 
> 
> That's what most of the students found when they tried to do so. In fact, that was the first thing some of the students tried after getting the lap tops. The wallpaper happened to be in-built and tamper-proof. Hence it can't be changed, report said.
> ...


.


----------



## giprabu (Mar 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> However, most of them turned down the offer.
> .



people turning so good or what ... *Wonder*..


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure if real or faking news...

Source please...


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 15, 2013)

Laptops conk off if wallpaper depicting Akhilesh and Mulayam changed - The Times of India


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2013)

I wanna see that wallpaper and try it on my PC


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

this is the most ridiculous propaganda and ponzi marketing scheme i have ever seen. Stupidity at its best.
Although to run that laptop, all you need to do is replace the harddisk, or swipe it clean and its as good as new. 

my god, this is sad.. remember seeing the huge billboards of the govt officials in Beijing. India is the next China if we dont show these fools their place.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 15, 2013)

Damn!!! Where are we headed????


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/yaoming.png
Reinstall OS


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems mayawathi didnt leave any place for their statues...


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2013)

*www.ndtv.com/news/Akhilesh_laptop_desktop_story.JPG

*th191.photobucket.com/albums/z164/JailBreakFiend/icons/th_computer.gif


----------



## KDroid (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Hrishi (Mar 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *www.ndtv.com/news/Akhilesh_laptop_desktop_story.JPG
> 
> *th191.photobucket.com/albums/z164/JailBreakFiend/icons/th_computer.gif


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 15, 2013)

if they are wasting tax payers money like that , they should have gifted a data card too ..atleast students could have browsed internet  by paying nominal fee 
anyways My cousin sister would be getting that Laptop soon ....Hoping to gift her a windows 7 license ,so she should not have to see the faces of those crooks daily


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2013)

well, the first thing to do to a laptop of unknown origin is to treat it like it has all the nasty viruses in the world.

wipe the disk, do a low level format, then install an os.

unfortunately, these poor people have no idea how to do these things.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 15, 2013)

are they really poor ?? BTW , that laptop in PIC looks pretty much looks like HP Dm series Netbooks.

Worst thing is their non-removable sticker on the Lid.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2013)

The report says 


> _According to reports when some local HP vendors tried to change the wall paper, the the operating system, __Linux__, got wiped out and the system crashed._



But, the OS in that screenshot hosts Win7, i guess.
So what's the truth?

Am sure, our Govt. wont support Open-source, because of contractual obligations with Microsoft.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The report says
> 
> 
> But, the OS in that screenshot hosts Win7, i guess.
> ...



Its WIn 7 home basic alongside Linux. ALso has some crapwares  study materials and MS Office alongside few other development applications.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

oh lord... where are we headed??


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 16, 2013)

What did I just read? 
Completely idiotic & despotism at its worst.



Rishi. said:


> Its WIn 7 home basic alongside Linux. ALso has some crapwares  study materials and MS Office alongside few other development applications.


At least people will use legal version of MS Office 
Anyway, anyone can re-install the OS.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> are they really poor ?? BTW , that laptop in PIC looks pretty much looks like HP Dm series Netbooks.
> 
> Worst thing is their non-removable sticker on the Lid.



Laptop skin.


----------

